# Tegan's nibbling



## wilko (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi there. Tegan is 15 months old now and since she was 7 weeks we have deflead her very month (as suggested) and she has had her worming tablets regularly but lately she keeps nibbling at her back end. Took her to the groomers 2 weeks ago and the groomer checked and emptied her anal glands for us but she just keeps nibbling (not all the time) but at least twice a day .... does anyone else have the same pronlem with their poo?? or can suggest what it may be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was going to suggest anal glands but it sounds like you've got that sorted, does she usually have a problem with them ?? There's a video on here some where showing you how to do it yourself, if you're up for checking them 
Hopefully someone else may have some ideas...I know someone mentioned allergies recently re itching .


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I was going to say anal glands too .. I do my dogs at home and check them with each bath time and we have no problems .. 

Umm I am not sure what else it could be, ok just another idea, something passing through that may be causing discomfort ??? What wormer are you using? Just trying to rule out a few things here to help


----------



## wilko (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi both - thank you for your comments. I did a bit of research on the internet and it appears another cockapoo owner had the same problem. The problem was in dairy food - especially eggs. We give Tegan scrambled egg on the weekends for a treat - we didn't do it this weekend and have noticed ...... no nibbling .... yey!! x


----------

